# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Charting the Future of Kubuntu

## TheFridge

<p>The <a class="glossary-term" href="glossary#term8"><acronym title="sabdfl: Mark Shuttleworth, the Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life">sabdfl</acronym></a> has announced a <a href="https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000071.html">special meeting</a> for Kubuntu and KDE developers to help chart the future of Kubuntu:</p>
<blockquote >
<p>This is an invitation for the Kubuntu and KDE community to join us at LinuxTag on 6 May in Wiesbaden near Frankfurt to chart the future course of Kubuntu.</p>
<p>The LinuxTag event is a perfect opportunity for us to engage directly with the KDE user and developer communities. Germany is in many ways the heart of the KDE community, so we have been looking for a way to pull together a summit of leaders, users, developers and translators from that country and this event is hopefully going to be just that.</p></blockquote>


*Link To Original Article*

----------

